# Comments needed for new DFWAPC position paper



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

At our last meeting, the club decided to prepare a second position paper on the Texas aquatic plant ban. Kim nominated me to write the paper (for which she is now my aquarium SLAVE), and I asked for everyone to send me their thoughts on what the paper should say. I have not received any, so this thread is the place for everyone to give input.

A brief summary: In January, Sen. Glenn Hegar (sponsor of the original legislation) recognized that the regulations proposed by TPWD were unworkable. He cancelled enforcement and further work on the regulations, and plans to address the problems in the current legislative session (after they finish firing all the teachers). Remember that the "white list" is still the law established in the first bill. It is not being enforced now, but could come back at any time.

In our new position paper, we want to clearly state what we found unworkable in the regulations as proposed by the bill and TPWD. We should express what type of regulation of our hobby we think is acceptable and effective to protect Texas wetlands from invasive exotic plants. One suggestion that we discussed at length is self-regulation, including training and a "code of conduct" for aquatic plant hobbyists.

So, let me have it! When I get enough material, I will write a draft. And I would welcome comments from all hobbyists in Texas. If the officers of DFWAPC approve it could be posted here for everyone to review.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The invitation has been send out to Dr. Chilton. I have heard back from him and we are going over time and dates. 

On a note of Code of Conduct, here is some statement suggestions: 
I will not intentionally dump nor distribute known invasive species to non club members. 
I will dispose of all unwanted plants in a proper manner.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Michael

I propose you review the contents of this thread

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...6377-what-do-we-think-legislation-should.html

and consider the comments made as you develop your document.

Further:

1) Hobbyists who keep aquatic plants in indoor aquaria should have the opportunity to obtain a license to keep otherwise blacklisted aquatic plants for a nominal fee. It should be a nominal fee as no inspection would be required and TPWD has stated that it is cost recovery of inspection costs that is the basis for the fees. We are as trustworthy as others who are currently offered licenses.

2) The legislation should focus directly on the more likely cause of waterway infestations. If commercial aquatic plant growers are at high risk for infesting waterways they should be a principle focus. It would seem aquatic gardeners using ponds and other outdoor containers subject to overflow and runoff would be a somewhat lower risk but still much more risk that hobbyists who keep plants in indoor aquaria. Overall the legislation should identify areas of highest risk and then propose law and corresponding TPWD rules that address these - not just a broad blanket that can easily be ignored and unfairly punish low risk plant keepers.

bob


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

BobAlston said:


> Michael
> 1) Hobbyists who keep aquatic plants in indoor aquaria


If we need to go even further with the definition, tack on "closed loop system". That we don't have systems that auto fill and drain. Even further proving that chance of plant escaping is ever next to none.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I would suggest perhaps including the following:
1. Repeal the "white list" law and move away from that concept.
2. As a pre-emptive strike to plants that have been a problem in the US, Texas should incorporate into their "black" list the plants that are in the other 50 states "black" lists. At least they should incorporate those states that border Texas.
3. Texas could require a warning, printed on the container of plants sold, to the effect of "Do not release in the wild, etc." Or it could require a warning pamphlet given about dangers of noxious weeds be provided with each sale. This would go a LONG way toward education. 
4. Enforcement of current boat washing etc. laws.
5. Recognition that aquariums are closed systems inside closed systems (houses) so should be considered a safe system. I would not like to have to get a license/permit. I think we should be considered safe from the beginning.
6. FULL and EASY disclosure of ALL plants on the Texas black list. This list should include pictures of the plants emersed growth and submerged growth. Texas could require this list to be POSTED at all places where aquatic plants are sold. (I had to search high and low to find the list.)
7. FULL public disclosure should be made when the State of Texas decides to release and plant non-indigenous weeds into any area. It should be required to stay on the TWPD website in a big an visible way for the indefinite future. (So many invasives were placed by the government in the first place. Now it's being denied and put at the feet of hobbyists. Texas just released rainbow trout in the Guadalupe River. They think it's ok but according to Dr. Chilton it could take 400+ years before trouble shows up...)
8. Make it illegal to grow exotic plants in public waterways punishable to a high fine and cost of clean-up.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tex Gal, very focused input and exactly the sort of thing I need! Everyone, please continue!

--Michael


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

As Tex Gal has mentioned, I think we need to emphasize the importance of public and merchant education. I yet to see TWPD utilize any Public Awareness networks for anything other than bill boards for poachers. I think it should be state manditory for signs to be posted at any business that wholesales and retails fish, aquatic plants or fish related products. (sporting goods stores could be added) The signs must include written bilingual message and visual dictations of no dumping fish or plants into water ways. Face it, the public is dump as rocks. We must think of them of having a 3rd grade mentality. (Please see the movie "idiocracy" for reference)

On a side note, if the state wants to cut corners on cost, they could provide a pdf of the sign for merchants to download, print and post at their business.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is a thread that MacFan posted giving links to other sites about responsible fish keeping. I'm sure that their may be ideas that can be used. Another good website resource is Habitattitude.


----------

